# welche köder in der brandung?



## lippe (21. November 2004)

hi, boardies!

also wollte mal fragen welche köder beim brandungsangeln (ostsee) die besten sind. sandaal, seeringelwürm, ganzer köfi oder fetzen, muschelfleisch, wattwurm...
|kopfkrat 
könnt ihr mir nen köder empfehlern der für plattfische und auch dorsche gut ist?
;+ 
(vielleicht wisst ihr ja auch was über hecht im bodden?)

wenn ihr mir helfen könntet wäre das super!#6


----------



## Reisender (21. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

@lippe 

der beste köder auf platte oder dorsche sind die wattwürmer.
du kannst aber auch seeringel oder köfifetzen verwenden. aber mein köder ist auf platte und dorsch der wattwurm.#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Hi,
der Top Köder ist und bleibt der Wattwurm. Alles andere kann man nehmen um mal was zu probieren aber am Watti kommt keiner vorbei. Hin und wieder ist der Seeringelwurm noch sehr fängig.


----------



## Kalle (21. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

wattwurm ist das beste für dorsch und butt, gestern beim brandungsangeln hab ich 3 von 5 fischen auf seeringelwurm gefangen.nehme immer zu den wattwürmern 100 gr (ca 25 st)seeringelwürmer mit.


----------



## haukep (21. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Ich habe normalerweise auch nur Wattis mit, aber an diesem WE habe ich auch auf die Ringler sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielt.. Sehr viel halte ich auch von Kombinationen aus beidem, da muss man allerdings aufpassen, dass sich das nicht zu einem unappetitlichen Haufen zusammenschiebt....


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Ich hab auch mit ner Mische die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, erst 2 -3 Wattis und als Kröhnung ein Stück Ringler vorsetzten... Geht wie blöd!!!

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## Waldi (22. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Ist eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Wattwurm vor Seeringelwurm oder als Kombi.
@Marcel1409 - bis zu 3 Wattis und dann noch ein Stück Ringler? Du bist bestimmt ein Wurmgroßhändler. Wenn man die Teile kaufen muß sind das ja locker mal 0,50€ pro Haken! Und wenn ich Würmer im Laden sehe von denen ich tatsächlich 3 Stück auf den Haken ziehen müste damit der Dorsch überhaupt was richt kaufe ich nicht. Von den an der Knock gegrabenen ist oft einer mehr als genug. Da gibt`s Teile großer 30cm.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

@ Waldi
Wenn ich zum angeln gehe dann spare ich am allerletzten an den Würmern und ich mach nicht 3 Würmer aufn Haken weil die Fische sie sonst nicht riechen, sondern damit überhaupt Würmer an meinem Platz ankommen (beim Wurf und beim aufkommen auf der Wasseroberfläche platzen sie auf und wenn nur einer drauf war hast du nur noch Fetzen aufn Haken). Ich glaub auch nicht, dass deine selbstgesammelten Würmer besser riechen #d !!!

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

@Marcel: Zwei bis drei Würmer also...aha....! Naja, aber ich verstehe gar nicht, dass Dir die Würmer immer zerfetzen? Benutzt Du Impacts? Ich habe das nur mal bei Nordseewürmern um die 30 Zentimeter erlebt, dass die in der Luft förmlich explodiert sind, aber sonst....


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Durch den Druck, der beim Wurf entsteht, platzen die Würmer. Egal ob sie geklibbt sind oder nicht. Ansonsten platzen sie beim Aufprall aufm Wasser.
Ist meine Meinung, muss aber auch jeder selber wissen wie und mit wievielen Würmern man zum angeln geht...

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Durch den Druck, der beim Wurf entsteht, platzen die Würmer. Egal ob sie geklibbt sind oder nicht. Ansonsten platzen sie beim Aufprall aufm Wasser.
> Ist meine Meinung, muss aber auch jeder selber wissen wie und mit wievielen Würmern man zum angeln geht...
> 
> Gruß
> Marcel  #6



Naja, Du bist der Experte, aber ich schaue mir das gerne mal an


----------



## JuergenS (22. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch mit ner Mische die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, erst 2 -3 Wattis und als Kröhnung ein Stück Ringler vorsetzten... Geht wie blöd!!!
> 
> Gruß
> Marcel  #6



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Bevor mein Haken ne viertel Stunde unbeködert am Grund liegt nehme ich lieber nen Wurm mehr.


> da muss man allerdings aufpassen, dass sich das nicht zu einem unappetitlichen Haufen zusammenschiebt....


Ich glaub aus der Sicht eines Dorsches und oder Plattfisches ist das ein lecker riechender Haufen der ohne Mühe aufgenommen werden kann. Und wenn man die Haken groß genug wählt fasst der auch noch sicher im Fischmaul.


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Problem nur, wenn viel ankommt und der Fisch wie blöde in die Schnur beißt....

LG
Hauke


----------



## JuergenS (22. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Naja Hauke, schau dir doch mal das Maul eines Dorsches an.Das ist im Vergleich zu dem bißchen Wurmhaufen riesig. Wo ein fetter Krebs drin verschwinden kann da paßt auch das Wurmbündel so rein.
Habe bis jetzt noch keine Negativerfahrung mit dieser Anködermethode gemacht,laße mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## MichaelB (22. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Moin,

also eigentlich nehme ich am liebsten Wattwurm, ansonsten Wattwurm und wenn immer es geht Wattwurm  

@Hauke: gegen Schnur-Beißer helfen "Wurm-Stopper" - ich benutze diese kleinen Pailletten aus dem Bastelladen #6 

Gruß
Michael, der normal auch lieber einen Watti mehr als einen zu wenig aufzieht


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Ja, stimmt, aber dann kriege ich da keine 3 Wattis únd einen Seeringler drauf...wie soll ich das denn machen?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

War klar das ich mal wieder aus der reihe fall  |rolleyes 

Also ich halt von Wattwürmern GARNIX   #c 

Gründe : Sie halten ******* am haken
             Sind nicht grade billig (besonders wenn man mehrere aufzieht)
             Werden von Krebsen und seesternen usw. sauschnell vom Haken                                   gelutscht
            Und sie sind die Lieblinge aller Nemos


Meine Lieblingsköder immoment sind Makrelenfetzen oder Ringelwürmer . Die halten eindeutig besser am Haken und man fängt weniger Nemos aber mindestens genausoviele gute Fische .

Aber wenn du wirklich wissen willst welcher Köder am Besten ist denn versuch doch mal ne Montage mit 2 oder 3 Haken und unterschiedlichen Ködern .
Denn wirst ja sehn wodrauf am meisten beißt .
Ich glaub aber das Ergebnis wäre Zufall und der Dorsch beißt einfach auf den Köder den er zuerst sieht . Denn Warum sollte n Dorsch n Wurm Fressen aber den fischfetzen nebenan liegen lassen ?   |kopfkrat


----------



## haukep (23. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Nunja, es ist wohl wirklich so, dass er alles frisst, wenn er Hunger hat - wenn er aber satt ist....


----------



## Agalatze (23. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

@ kochtoppangler
ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht dass du mit den fetzen besser fängst !!!
können ja mal einen test machen wenn du willst


----------



## haukep (23. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Das sehe ich wie Aga, mit Wattis würde man leicht mehr fangen, das ist so!


----------



## Agalatze (23. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

nicht nur leicht !!!
wir können das ja mal testen wie ich gesagt habe.
ich wette das beste ergebnis kommt vom watti.

verstehe sowieso nicht wieso kochtoppangler ein problem damit hat ?!
er schreibt in einem anderen thread,dass er sowieso nur an stellen geht wo er nicht weit werfen muss und es schnell tief ist. und hier sagt er dass die würmer nicht am haken halten. entweder macht er mit den würmern was falsch oder ich weiss auch nicht wieso die nicht halten. bei mir halten sie eigentlich nicht schlecht.
der einzige nachteil des wattis ist der preis !


----------



## haukep (23. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> nicht nur leicht !!!
> wir können das ja mal testen wie ich gesagt habe.
> ich wette das beste ergebnis kommt vom watti.
> 
> ...



Tja Aga, dann hilft nur, Wathose an, ab in den Baumarkt und Plümper gekauft und selbergegraben...

Wahrscheinlich benutzt K. keine Impacts oder Relays oder von mir aus auch Alphas....


----------



## Agalatze (23. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

naja ich gehe deswegen nicht selber plümpern.
die paar mark ist mir das wert...
habe fürs das kommende wochenende erstmal 500 gramm ringler und 500 wattis bestellt


----------



## haukep (23. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Naja, das sind dann aber schon so um die 60-70 Euro oder?


----------



## Agalatze (23. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

126 euro um genau zu sein


----------



## haukep (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> 126 euro um genau zu sein




Bisschen übertrieben oder?


----------



## Agalatze (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

wieso ?
0,18 cent kostet ein wurm und 100 gramm ringler glaube ich 7,20 euro.
kommt doch hin.


----------



## haukep (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> wieso ?
> 0,18 cent kostet ein wurm und 100 gramm ringler glaube ich 7,20 euro.
> kommt doch hin.



ne, ich meine  so viel Geld auszugeben...


----------



## Agalatze (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

wieso das denn ?
ich brauche die würmer nunmal alle. und das ist mein hobby !
wenn ich in ner disse wäre würde ich an beiden tagen mehr als 126 euro versaufen und eintritt zahlen.
also shit happend


----------



## Klaus S. (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> wieso das denn ?
> ich brauche die würmer nunmal alle. und das ist mein hobby !
> wenn ich in ner disse wäre würde ich an beiden tagen mehr als 126 euro versaufen und eintritt zahlen.
> also shit happend


Hallo @agalatze,
wo bleibt denn da die Chancengleichheit beim Wettkampf??? Ein Familienvater (wie ich und viele andere) können sich für jeden Wettkampf nicht sooo viele Würmer leisten. Das derjenige mit den meisten Würmern nicht gleich Sieger wird ist schon klar aber er ist doch im Vorteil. Oder??? Ich war und bin schon immer dafür gewesen das bei Wettkämpfen eine Regelung getroffen wird das die Anzahl der Köder beschränkt (Chancengleichheit). Viele Teamangler werden auch von den Angelgeräteherstellern gesponsert und brauchen da nicht auf das Material zu achten, hab mal neben Sven T. geangelt und er hatte mindestens 12 Ersatzspulen mit Keulenschnüren dabei. Er hat ca 10 Abrisse gehabt und mußte natürlich nicht neu antüddel, ich schon und somit hatte er mindestens 30 Minuten mehr an effektiver Angelzeit als ich(Chancengleichheit???). Ich hab mich zwar immer drüber aufgeregt und habe mich beim Wettkampfschiedsgericht drüber beschwert aber wurde nur belächelt #d . Achja, ich habe Sven T. trotdem um einige Fische geschlagen . Ich werde zwar ab nächstes Jahr wieder aktiv am Brandungsangeln teil nehmen aber viele Chancen rechne ich mir da nicht mehr aus da ich nicht gesponsert werde!!! 500 Würmer und 500 Gramm Kneifer kann ich mir auch nicht leisten. Leider ist aus den schönen "Volkssport" eine Materialschlacht (und Köderschlacht) geworden.
Ich will deine Erfolge bestimmt nicht schmälern aber hast du mal auf das Material (und Köder) deiner Nachbarn geachtet??? Du warst in den meisten Fällen bestimmt besser ausgerüstet. Oder??? Ist das noch fair??? Also, ich bin dafür das bei Wettkämpfen ALLE eine bestimmte Anzahl von Ködern zugeteilt bekommt und die Anzahl der Ersatzspulen begrenzt wird.
Viel Glück bei der "Deutschen Mesterschaft".....#6 #6 #6 

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Hier in England sind auch Taschenkrebse und Tintenfisch der Renner.

Probiert es mal aus! Habe auch sehr gut mit dem Kombikoeder Tauwurm mit Groenlandkrabbe sehr gute Flundern im Winter gefangen.

Ansonsten ist aber Seeringel und Wattwurm der Renner. Hier in England werden bis zu 10 Wattwuermer am zwei Hakensystem geangelt! Hakengroesse nicht unter 4/0. Der zweite Haken ist gleitend auf der Mundschnur!


----------



## kiepenangler (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

@bellyboatangler

Was fangt ihr denn in England so in der Brandung?

Gruß
kiepenangler#h


----------



## Wulli (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Moin, moin

jetzt mal ne Frage an Agalatze: 
Ich habe gestern 75 Wattis verangelt. Mit zwei Angeln habe ich dafür - bei vielen Bissen und guten Fängen - ziemlich genau 5 Stunden gebraucht. Dat is mal fakt.
Ohne jetzt Einstein zu sein! Das heißt, dass ein durschnittlicher Angler - für den halte ich mich - pro Stunde mit zwei Angeln á zwei Haken 15 Wattis in die Brandung drischt. Bei 500 Wattis heißt das Du angelst ....... na? Genau : 33,33 Stunden! Dann noch 500 Gramm Ringler, die halten besser, also bei Großzügiger Rechnung noch einmal 7 Stunden..... machst du auch noch was anderes außer angeln?? (kleiner Scherz)

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Marcel1409 (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

@ Wulli, ich antworte mal in Aga´s Namen. Bin genau son Patient!!!

Die 500 St. uns 500 Gr. sind für 2 Tage angeln, vor Angelbeginn habe ich und Aga schon mindestens ein 50er Packet Wattis verarbeitet. 6 beköderte Doppelvorfächer + 4 bis 6 bestückte Ködernaden. Das sind schon 50 Wattis + ca 50 Gr. Kneiffer. Dazu kommt auch noch das unsere Ruten nicht länger als 10 Minuten im Wasser bleiben (wenn man keine Bisse hat), weil spätestens danach kein oder nur noch wenig gerucht von den Würmern abgesondert werden. Du isst doch auch kein Stück Fleisch das nicht gut riecht, oder?
Aber wie  ich schon mal geschrieben habe, jeder so wie er es für richtig hält...

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## Palerado (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

@Klaus: So gesehen gibt es doch nirgendwo Chancengleichheit.
In fast jeder Sportart geben Leute mehr Geld für Ausrüstung aus um dem "Gegner" ein wenig vorraus zu sein.

Marcel und Aga gehen da halt den kostspieligen Weg. Dadurch sind sie sicherlich nicht grundsätzlich besser als der Angler mit 2 Billigknüppeln und 100 Würmern, aber im Durchschnitt mit Sicherheit (behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal).


----------



## Chrisi04 (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @agalatze,
> wo bleibt denn da die Chancengleichheit beim Wettkampf??? Ein Familienvater (wie ich und viele andere) können sich für jeden Wettkampf nicht sooo viele Würmer leisten. Das derjenige mit den meisten Würmern nicht gleich Sieger wird ist schon klar aber er ist doch im Vorteil. Oder??? Ich war und bin schon immer dafür gewesen das bei Wettkämpfen eine Regelung getroffen wird das die Anzahl der Köder beschränkt (Chancengleichheit). Viele Teamangler werden auch von den Angelgeräteherstellern gesponsert und brauchen da nicht auf das Material zu achten, hab mal neben Sven T. geangelt und er hatte mindestens 12 Ersatzspulen mit Keulenschnüren dabei. Er hat ca 10 Abrisse gehabt und mußte natürlich nicht neu antüddel, ich schon und somit hatte er mindestens 30 Minuten mehr an effektiver Angelzeit als ich(Chancengleichheit???). Ich hab mich zwar immer drüber aufgeregt und habe mich beim Wettkampfschiedsgericht drüber beschwert aber wurde nur belächelt #d . Achja, ich habe Sven T. trotdem um einige Fische geschlagen . Ich werde zwar ab nächstes Jahr wieder aktiv am Brandungsangeln teil nehmen aber viele Chancen rechne ich mir da nicht mehr aus da ich nicht gesponsert werde!!! 500 Würmer und 500 Gramm Kneifer kann ich mir auch nicht leisten. Leider ist aus den schönen "Volkssport" eine Materialschlacht (und Köderschlacht) geworden.
> Ich will deine Erfolge bestimmt nicht schmälern aber hast du mal auf das Material (und Köder) deiner Nachbarn geachtet??? Du warst in den meisten Fällen bestimmt besser ausgerüstet. Oder??? Ist das noch fair??? Also, ich bin dafür das bei Wettkämpfen ALLE eine bestimmte Anzahl von Ködern zugeteilt bekommt und die Anzahl der Ersatzspulen begrenzt wird.
> Viel Glück bei der "Deutschen Mesterschaft".....#6 #6 #6
> ...




Hmm ich möchte jetzt nich negativ sein, aber könntest du den Begriff Wettkampf rausnehmen.
Denke bitte daran das es ein öffentliches Forum ist.
Vielen dank.


----------



## Marcel1409 (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Angeln ist mein einziges Hobby, ich geh nicht in Puff, sauf nicht in der Kneipe, warum soll ich nicht mein Geld dafür ausgeben woran ich spaß habe. Ich würde zum Beispiel NIEMALS mit 75 Würmers an die Küste fahren. Da wäre mir z. B. der Sprit viel zu Schade, wenn ich gerade wenn es anfängt zu beissen, nach Hause fahren müsste, weil meine Würmer alle sind #d ...

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## Agalatze (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @agalatze,
> wo bleibt denn da die Chancengleichheit beim Wettkampf??? Ein Familienvater (wie ich und viele andere) können sich für jeden Wettkampf nicht sooo viele Würmer leisten. Das derjenige mit den meisten Würmern nicht gleich Sieger wird ist schon klar aber er ist doch im Vorteil. Oder??? Ich war und bin schon immer dafür gewesen das bei Wettkämpfen eine Regelung getroffen wird das die Anzahl der Köder beschränkt (Chancengleichheit). Viele Teamangler werden auch von den Angelgeräteherstellern gesponsert und brauchen da nicht auf das Material zu achten, hab mal neben Sven T. geangelt und er hatte mindestens 12 Ersatzspulen mit Keulenschnüren dabei. Er hat ca 10 Abrisse gehabt und mußte natürlich nicht neu antüddel, ich schon und somit hatte er mindestens 30 Minuten mehr an effektiver Angelzeit als ich(Chancengleichheit???). Ich hab mich zwar immer drüber aufgeregt und habe mich beim Wettkampfschiedsgericht drüber beschwert aber wurde nur belächelt #d . Achja, ich habe Sven T. trotdem um einige Fische geschlagen . Ich werde zwar ab nächstes Jahr wieder aktiv am Brandungsangeln teil nehmen aber viele Chancen rechne ich mir da nicht mehr aus da ich nicht gesponsert werde!!! 500 Würmer und 500 Gramm Kneifer kann ich mir auch nicht leisten. Leider ist aus den schönen "Volkssport" eine Materialschlacht (und Köderschlacht) geworden.
> Ich will deine Erfolge bestimmt nicht schmälern aber hast du mal auf das Material (und Köder) deiner Nachbarn geachtet??? Du warst in den meisten Fällen bestimmt besser ausgerüstet. Oder??? Ist das noch fair??? Also, ich bin dafür das bei Wettkämpfen ALLE eine bestimmte Anzahl von Ködern zugeteilt bekommt und die Anzahl der Ersatzspulen begrenzt wird.
> Viel Glück bei der "Deutschen Mesterschaft".....#6 #6 #6
> ...


@ klaus
also deine aussage finde ich teilweise total überflüssig und schwachsinnig !!!!!!:r  die leute die beim dmv angeln haben alle minimum genauso ein material und würmer wie ich. und chancengleichheit besteht alle male !!!

es ist schwachsinn zu sagen dass es nur vom material abhängt. klar sind das alles feinheiten, aber das ändert nichts dran ob man angeln kann oder nicht.

und nur mal so nebenbei. ich bezahle meine würmer selber !!!!
mein sponsor lässt leider nie etwas springen egal wie gut ich bin.
und oftmals schmeisse ich auch würmer weg weil ich zuviele habe.
das ist nunmal mein hobby. und chancengleichheit besteht auch, denn du könntest dir auch soviele würmer und co holen !!!!
ich verzichte dafür auf genug andere sachen die du dir zum beispiel leisten kannst.


----------



## Agalatze (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

@ klaus
und schonmal was von plümpern gehört ????????????
das machen sehr viele leute. und ich auch wenn ich es muss weil ich kein geld habe.
also ich würde sagen dass ich mir dafür auch den ars... aufreisse


----------



## Agalatze (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, moin
> 
> jetzt mal ne Frage an Agalatze:
> Ich habe gestern 75 Wattis verangelt. Mit zwei Angeln habe ich dafür - bei vielen Bissen und guten Fängen - ziemlich genau 5 Stunden gebraucht. Dat is mal fakt.
> ...


 
das ist doch blödsinn.
ich mach 3 würmer je haken rauf und fische mit 2 haken system. und länmger als 15 minuten bleibt das nicht im wasser ! dann riecht das ganze nicht mehr.
und die 500 sind für das ganze wochenende


----------



## Agalatze (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> @Klaus: So gesehen gibt es doch nirgendwo Chancengleichheit.
> In fast jeder Sportart geben Leute mehr Geld für Ausrüstung aus um dem "Gegner" ein wenig vorraus zu sein.
> 
> Marcel und Aga gehen da halt den kostspieligen Weg. Dadurch sind sie sicherlich nicht grundsätzlich besser als der Angler mit 2 Billigknüppeln und 100 Würmern, aber im Durchschnitt mit Sicherheit (behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal).


chancengleichheit gibt es demnach nirgendwo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
der eine läuft mit nike schuhen und der anderen mit puma.
für mich ist der schneller trotzdem der bessere läufer. 

und michael schumacher ist obwohl er das gleiche auto wie rubens b hat
trotzdem der bessere fahrer !!!

denk mal drüber nach#6 

und wir können gerne mal die ausrüstung tauschen palerado.
ich zeige dir gerne wie man mit deiner ausrüstung genauso gut fische fängt.
also wann hast dun zeit ?


----------



## Agalatze (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

sorry ich bin hier echt auf 180


----------



## Agalatze (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

tut mir echt leid aber das musste eben mal raus.
werde nachher mal ganz in ruhe dazu stellung nehmen und möchte dann versuchen euch einige sachen zu erklären damit ihr vielleicht einiges besser nachvollziehen könnt.
bis später jungs...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Leute Leute Leute, wir reden hier über das schönste Hobby der Welt. Lasst uns doch besonnen weiter reden.  #h
Ich kann Aga gut verstehen, ich habe auch ne Zeit lang mit 200 Würmern an einem Cup geangelt. Aber da das ganze seit die Würmer doch erheblich teurer geworden sind ganz schön ins Geld geht mach ich das nicht mehr so doll aber wer die Kohle hat soll es doch gerne tun. Ich hab damit kein Problem auch nicht wenn der Angler mit 500 Würmern neben mir steht beim angeln. Es ist doch so wie Aga sagt, ich hätte ja auch so viel oder noch mehr Würmer haben können ich wollte nur nicht.


----------



## Palerado (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Jetzt beziehe ich dazu mal kurz Stellung da ich ja nun auch zitiert wurde.
@Aga: Warum Du mich gerade zitiert hast kann ich nicht verstehen. Habe ich mich evtl. etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt?

Ich halte nichts von der hier angesprochenen erzwungenen, bis ins Detail gehenden, Chancengleichheit, denn dann müssten alle Formel 1 Fahrer das gleiche Auto fahren und Bogenschütze den gleichen Bogen.
Ich habe eher versucht Euren Standpunkt ein klein wenig zu erklären beziehungsweise zu bestätigen

Ich habe weder behauptet dass Ihr nur wegen Eurer Ausrüstung besser fangt, noch habe ich behauptet dass ich es dämlich finde soviel für's angeln auszugeben. 
Also tu mir den Gefallen und lies Dir meinen Post nochmal durch.
Sollte ich ihn schlecht formuliert haben (kommt leider vor) dann sorry dafür.

Das wird mich aber nicht davon abhalten mich zu melden wenn ich mal wieder an der Küste bin! Das "Vergleichsangeln" können wir trotzdem gerne bei ein paar kühlen Blonden zelebrieren #6


----------



## Klaus S. (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Hallo @agalatze und @M-S,

ich habe mich doch lediglich dazu geäußert das es leider immer noch auf das Material und auch das Geld für Würmer ankommt. Natürlich gibt es das auch in anderen Sportarten!!! Warum müssen wir uns den aber anschließen??? Ich habe es z.B. bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft im Bootsangeln erlebt das ich "Haus hoch" mit 6 Dorschen in Führung lag und da ist der Schiffer in ein Wittlingschwarm gefahren und es wurden zig Fische heraus geholt. Normalerweise kommt man beim Bootsangeln mit 200 Würmern dicke aus aber an diesen Tag war es eben nicht so. Die Leute die die mesisten Würmer hatten, hatten am Ende auch die Nase vorn. Sieger mit über 90 maßigen Fischen!!!! In der Brandung hatte ich ein ähnliches Erlebnis neben Thomas F., er hatte immer so 3-5 Würmer am Haken (die großen aus der Nordsee) und hat ca. 400 Würmer an einen Abend verangelt. Ich mit meinen 200 Würmern mußte natürlich bisschen sparsamer umgehen. Hätte er auch nur 200 Würmer zur Verfügung, hätte ich ihn wahrscheinlich auch die 1 im Sektor abgenommen, so wurde ich nur 2. (3 Fische weniger). Am Ende des angelns hatte ich nicht einen einzigen Wurm mehr. 

Zum Thema "plümpern" kann ich nur soviel sagen das es ja nicht immer geht. 

Ich habe nur durschschnittliches Material zur Verfügung und weiß das ich mit einer Shimano Rute und Daiwa Tournament Rollen etwa 30 Meter weiter werfe als mit meinen Geschirr. Das habe ich natürlich schon getestet. Ich habe nämlich schon Mal mit einen Kumpel das Geschirr getauscht und ihn ordentlich "abgeferkelt". Es kommt nicht immer auf die Wurfweite an aber man ist meist eher am Fisch als der Nachbar der 30 Meter weniger wirft als man selbst. Ich gebe Euch natürlich recht das ein "schlechter Angler" mit guten Geschirr weniger fängt als ein "guter Angler" mit schlechten Geschirr aber wenn beide Angler gleich gut sind ist immer der im Vorteil der das bessere Geschirr hat.

Es streitet doch niemand ab das ihr gute Angler seid!!!!! 

Regt ihr Euch nicht auch drüber auf das Schumacher immer gewinnt??? Liegt es nun nur am Fahrer oder hat er den Vorteil des besseren Autos????

Ich wollte mit der Aussage der Chancengleichheit doch niemanden angreifen!!!
Hab ich aber wohl doch..... SORRY

Bis dann den
Klaus S.


----------



## Brandiangli (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Find ich echt super was aus so einer " einfachen " Frage nach Ködern in der Brandung gemacht wird !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich denke das muss nicht sein !!!!
Für mich ist und bleibt angeln ein H O B B Y !! Es dient in erster Linie für mich zum Abschalten vom Arbeitsleben , einfach klar im Kopf werden und mit meinen Kids nen *schönen* Tag am Wasser zu verbringen!!!
Da ist es mir auch egal ob jemand der mit mir angelt 2000 Euro oder nur 50 Euro
für die Ausrüstung ausgibt !!!#c 
oder 500 oder 75 Würmer #c 
*ES MUSS EINFACH NUR SPASS MACHEN !!!!#6 *
Na und wenn man bei Meisterschaften das reglementieren wollte - dann nur 150g Blei , 1/0 Haken .........usw

ACH SO DIE ANTWORT AUF DIE FRAGE : *WATTWURM#6 #6 #6 *

Gruß aus Berlin

Brandiangli


----------



## Agalatze (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt beziehe ich dazu mal kurz Stellung da ich ja nun auch zitiert wurde.
> @Aga: Warum Du mich gerade zitiert hast kann ich nicht verstehen. Habe ich mich evtl. etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt?
> 
> Ich halte nichts von der hier angesprochenen erzwungenen, bis ins Detail gehenden, Chancengleichheit, denn dann müssten alle Formel 1 Fahrer das gleiche Auto fahren und Bogenschütze den gleichen Bogen.
> ...


ach na klar trinken wir ein paar bierchen. bin doch nicht böse oder sowat :q 
habe das ganze nur falsch verstanden. und selbst wenn es so wäre, jeder kann ja seine meinung dazu haben.
freue mich jedenfalls wenn du mal an der küste bist.
dann bitte sofort "BESCHEID" sagen ok ;+ ?


----------



## haukep (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

@Brandiangli: Das stimmt, man müsste sich echt überlegen, wo das reglementieren anfängt und wo es aufhört....

Ich bin jedenfalls auch dagegen, das Material einer Einschränkung zu unterziehen!!

Ich zum Beispiel gebe auch überdurchschnittlich viel Geld für meine Angelsachen aus und wenn ich das tue, sage ich mir "Was soll´s! Was bezahlt denn ein Golfer täglich auf einem Spitzenplatz???" - mit der Einstellung passt das dann schon 

@Aga: Ich werde mir dann mal anschauen, wie man 3-5 Würmer auf einen Haken bekommt- das interessiert mich wirklich!! Finde ich total faszinierend!!


----------



## Agalatze (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @agalatze und @M-S,
> 
> ich habe mich doch lediglich dazu geäußert das es leider immer noch auf das Material und auch das Geld für Würmer ankommt. Natürlich gibt es das auch in anderen Sportarten!!! Warum müssen wir uns den aber anschließen??? Ich habe es z.B. bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft im Bootsangeln erlebt das ich "Haus hoch" mit 6 Dorschen in Führung lag und da ist der Schiffer in ein Wittlingschwarm gefahren und es wurden zig Fische heraus geholt. Normalerweise kommt man beim Bootsangeln mit 200 Würmern dicke aus aber an diesen Tag war es eben nicht so. Die Leute die die mesisten Würmer hatten, hatten am Ende auch die Nase vorn. Sieger mit über 90 maßigen Fischen!!!! In der Brandung hatte ich ein ähnliches Erlebnis neben Thomas F., er hatte immer so 3-5 Würmer am Haken (die großen aus der Nordsee) und hat ca. 400 Würmer an einen Abend verangelt. Ich mit meinen 200 Würmern mußte natürlich bisschen sparsamer umgehen. Hätte er auch nur 200 Würmer zur Verfügung, hätte ich ihn wahrscheinlich auch die 1 im Sektor abgenommen, so wurde ich nur 2. (3 Fische weniger). Am Ende des angelns hatte ich nicht einen einzigen Wurm mehr.
> 
> ...


naja die frage ist natürlich wieso rubens barichello nicht auch immer erster oder zweiter wird !? schließlich haben die das gleich auto. bin also davon überzeugt dass es an schumi liegen wird #6 
aber nun ist ja auch egal. fischi hat übrigens auch keine 400 würmer mehr mit zum angeln.der hat ja auch selber schon blöde geguckt als ich meine 300 da liegen hatte.
warum bist du denn nicht mehr dabei beim dmv ? oder machst du das noch mit ? wäre doch schön dich auch mal bei einer veranstaltung zu treffen. wie wäre es im frühjahr zum exori cup ? da wollen wir ganz viele boardies zusammen trommeln und ne menge mannschaften machen. 

übrigens die sache mit den wittlingen beim  naturköderangeln ist echt großer mist. erstmal ist es sowieso ätzend wenn man sich einen vorsprung heraus gearbeitet hat und dann die wittis kommen, und dann natürlich wenn es solche massen sind, dass der mit den meisten würmern gewinnt. 
denn DAS kann man wirklich nicht einplanen. beim brandungsangeln denke ich aber, dass jeder seinen stil hat mit wievielen würmern er angelt und wie oft er beködert. ich schmeisse die kleinen krüppelwürmer dazwischen alle weg. die müsste man somit auch wieder abziehen, da ich nicht mit ihnen angel.

so kommt natürlich eins zum anderen.
und wenn mich hier jemand fragt wie er mehr fische fangen kann, dann antworte ich ihm ehrlich und nach bestem wissen auf seine frage.
das problem ist nunmal bei vielen leuten, dass sie mit 50 würmern zum angeln an die ostsee fahren und sich dann wundern warum sie nicht so erfolgreich sind. die würmer sind ja leider nach kurzer zeit ausgelutscht und taugen nichts mehr. das wechseln wird belohnt. viele geben massig geld für benzin aus, und geizen dann mit den würmern extrem. das sind einfach punkte wo am falschen ende gespart wird. trifft auf dich natürlich nicht zu klaus ! das war nur allgemein mal ein beispiel. ich verbrauche auch oftmals nur 200 würmer oder noch weniger. habe aber lieber zuviel als zu wenig dabei.
also shake hands @ klaus


----------



## Agalatze (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				Brandiangli schrieb:
			
		

> Find ich echt super was aus so einer " einfachen " Frage nach Ködern in der Brandung gemacht wird !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ich denke das muss nicht sein !!!!
> Für mich ist und bleibt angeln ein H O B B Y !! Es dient in erster Linie für mich zum Abschalten vom Arbeitsleben , einfach klar im Kopf werden und mit meinen Kids nen *schönen* Tag am Wasser zu verbringen!!!
> Da ist es mir auch egal ob jemand der mit mir angelt 2000 Euro oder nur 50 Euro
> ...


 
#6 #6 #6 #6  dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen
der spaß steht an erster stelle. und das ganze drum und dran. gemeinsam mit ein paar anglern oder boardies oder freunden am strand zu stehen. was besseres gibt es nicht :q 
und mir ist es völlig egal wer, was für eine ausrüstung hat. man hat seinen spaß auf jedenfall zusammen.
tolles statement brandiangli


----------



## Agalatze (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @Brandiangli: Das stimmt, man müsste sich echt überlegen, wo das reglementieren anfängt und wo es aufhört....
> 
> Ich bin jedenfalls auch dagegen, das Material einer Einschränkung zu unterziehen!!
> 
> ...


wir machen das schon hauke !
dann geht die post ab würde ich sagen :q  ich hoffe dann kommen noch ein paar mehr leute mit.
übrigens gibt es eine menge einschränkungen und bestimmungen beim dmv die eingehalten werden müssen.


----------



## AKor74 (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

also ich habe auch immer nur zwischen 50-75 Wattis dabei, je nachdem wie viele beim plümpern vorkommen.

Bisher hat die Menge immer mehr als nur ausgeeicht, gefangen habe ich mit der Menge auch ausreichend und wenn keine mehr da sind, dann geht´s ebend wieder nach Hause, für mich auch immer 250-300km, je nachdem wo ich hinfahre. Samstag geht´s wieder los, man bin ich aufgeregt.


----------



## haukep (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Ich wohne ja hier ganz in der Nähe von der Ostsee und da ich sowieso jeden Tag in Ostholstein bin, werde ich vor solchen Events einfach nach Fehmarn hochfahren und mir da meine 500 Würmer schnell graben! Das geht da recht schnell, denn ich kenne da so ein paar gute Ecken....


----------



## Agalatze (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

ist halt ne sache die jeder selber wissen muss. bei mir sind schon 50 würmer weg bevor das angeln überhaupt losgeht.

@ hauke
wenn du dann die veranstaltungen mitfischst, dann können wir ja zusammen plümpern gehen. was hälst du davon ? alleine ist immer blöde finde ich.


----------



## haukep (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ist halt ne sache die jeder selber wissen muss. bei mir sind schon 50 würmer weg bevor das angeln überhaupt losgeht.
> 
> @ hauke
> wenn du dann die veranstaltungen mitfischst, dann können wir ja zusammen plümpern gehen. was hälst du davon ? alleine ist immer blöde finde ich.




Ich habe eine große Grabeforke aus geschmiedetem Stahl und einen Einkaufskorb mit Maschendraht ausgelegt, da schafft man richtig was mit weg...

Klar, können wir machen! Kommst Du dann extra aus HH hoch?

LG
Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

bin dann sowieso ein paar tage vorher auf fehmarn zum trainiern :q


----------



## haukep (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Was willst Du denn trainieren?


----------



## Agalatze (24. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

na das angeln natürlich !!!
jede woche ist anders. wind ändert sich,strömung,usw...
man sollte wissen zu welchen zeiten die dorsch rankommen und 
noch vieles mehr.
und wenn man das weiss bevor es zur veranstaltung geht ist man klar im vorteil.


----------



## haukep (25. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Achso.... Dachte ich mir doch, dass Du das so machst


----------



## Brandiangli (25. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

@Agalatze

Wirst Klaus und mich ja spätestens beim DAIWA-Händlercup kennenlernen,
da wir es ja geschafft haben einen Händler zu finden und eine Mannschaft zusammen zu stellen.#6 #6 #6 
Ansonsten bin ich für ein spontanes Treffen immer zu haben!!!!:q 
Hat ja neulich mit Katze leider nicht geklappt!
Schön dass jetzt wieder Ruhe eingekehrt ist und wieder über das schönste Hobby der Welt gesprochen wird!!!!|jump: 
PS: Lass dir mal zu Weihnachten eine Digicam schenken, damit du mal ein paar Bilder reinstellen kannst!!! ( kleiner Scherz)
Würde halt gerne mal deine Vorfächer sehen!!!!!

Gruß aus Berlin
Brandiangli


----------



## Agalatze (25. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

ja ne digicam brauche ich echt wieder.
aber bald ist es hoffenlich soweit und dann bekommt ihr soviele bilder, dass ihr euch wünschen würdet ich hätte die kamera nie gekauft


----------



## haukep (25. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Da freuen wir uns aber schon alle drauf


----------



## Klaus S. (25. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> naja die frage ist natürlich wieso rubens barichello nicht auch immer erster oder zweiter wird !? schließlich haben die das gleich auto. bin also davon überzeugt dass es an schumi liegen wird #6
> aber nun ist ja auch egal. fischi hat übrigens auch keine 400 würmer mehr mit zum angeln.der hat ja auch selber schon blöde geguckt als ich meine 300 da liegen hatte.
> warum bist du denn nicht mehr dabei beim dmv ? oder machst du das noch mit ? wäre doch schön dich auch mal bei einer veranstaltung zu treffen. wie wäre es im frühjahr zum exori cup ? da wollen wir ganz viele boardies zusammen trommeln und ne menge mannschaften machen.
> 
> ...


Hallo @agalatze,
zuerst einmal "Shake Hands" zurück #6 
Du hast dich leider persönlich von mir angegriffen gefühlt was natürlich NICHT meine Absicht war. Aber Schluß nun mit dem Thema, wir können uns nochmal beim Bierechen darüber unterhalten (nicht streiten  ).
Ich werde beim Exori Cup dabei sein wenn ich Zeit habe. Ich war schon mal dabei und die Veranstaltung war SUPER. 
Ich war früher im HMV bin dann aber nach Berlin gezogen und hab nun gerade ein Berliner Meeresanglerverein vom DMV übers Board gefunden. Ich werde also im nächsten Jahr wieder an den Qualis teilnehmen. 
@M-S werde ich ja am Freitag in Meschendorf kennen lernen und dann beim Bierchen nochmal mit im schnacken.

Bis dann denn und viel Glück beim Jahresvergleichsangeln
Klaus S.


----------



## Wulli (25. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Moin, moin


da habe ich ja was angeleiert! Erstmal an Agalatze: Das war jetzt echt nicht so gemeint#d , ich angele eben auf eine etwas andere Art. Drei Würmer auf einen Haken und so... ich bin eben kein Profi.|krach:  
Aber trotzdem: Ich wollte Dich natürlich nicht in irgendeiner Weise angreifen!!! Sorry, falls das so rüber gekommen ist. Jeder kann ja Gott sei dank noch immer das tun, was er für richtig hält. Ein bischen Ironie muß aber auch mal erlaubt sein!? Oder?:q 
Ich komme halt mit meinen 50-100 Würmern immer bestens aus. An Dienstag habe ich dait immerhin 16 Dorsche und 2 Flundern gefangen. (Wenn auch keinen Riesen dabei waren... alle zwischen 35-45 )

Ich denke auch, dass eher der Angelplatz als die Köder ausschlaggebend ist. Wenn der Fisch nicht da ist, kann man Würmer aufziehen, bis der Arzt kommt, bringt alles nix. Und wenn sie Hunger haben und den richtigen Platz erwischt hat, dann fängt man eben auch mit der 1-Wurm Strategie gut.

Also, nix für ungut!

Und: HSV for ever!!#h 

Wulli


----------



## Agalatze (25. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

hallo klaus und wulli !!
also richtig persönlich habe ich mich garnicht angegriffen gefühlt.
man kann ja unterschiedliche meinungen darüber haben. für mich war das nur nicht nachzuvollziehen. aber ist doch alles gut !
bevor ich mich so richtig angepisst fühle muss schon einiges mehr passieren.
diskussionen gehören nunmal dazu.
freue mich jedenfalls schon aufs frühjahr wenn wir uns treffen 
unn wenn einige beim martins cup mitmachen wäre das sicher ne super tolle sache.
da wird dann ordentlich gequatscht und gefachsimplet


----------



## Wulli (25. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Moin, moin,

hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn du dich echt angepisst gefühlt hättest. Bist ja schließlich auch ein Hamburger, und die sind ja nun mal nicht so empfindlich...:q :q :q 

Und nicht vergessen:

Wer wird Deutscher Meister H-H-H-HSV!!! Ich sach nur 3:1#6 #6 #6 

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## JuergenS (25. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, moin,
> 
> Und nicht vergessen:
> 
> ...



Hey Wulli, wir sind hier im *Brandungsangelforum* und nicht bei *"Wünsch * *dir was"*   :q  #h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Tjoa also ich war gestern Abend malwieder los und habs nochmal n Vergleich Wattis gegen Fetzen gemacht . War insgesamt ca 3 1/2 Stunden am Wasser .
Erstmal Köder geholt : Jeder ca. 30 Wattis (also zusammen ca.10 € ) und eine Makrele und einen Hering (zusammen ca 2 € )

Jeder hatte eine Wurmrute und eine Rute mit Fetzen Wurmrute war mit 2 Würmern Beködert .

Haben den ganzen Abend auf Wurm keinen einzigen Maßigen Fisch gefangen dafür aber ziehmlich viele Nemos . Außerdem waren die Würmer nach spätestens 20 min immer abgefressen . (Das mein ich auch damit das wattis nicht sogut am Haken halten . Beim Werfen hab ich mit meinen Leichten ruten überhaupt keine Probleme mit kaputten würmern aber kleinfisch und Krebs attacken halten die nicht so gut aus)
Nagut ich muss zugeben mein Kumpel hatte 2 ziehmlich gute Bisse auf Wurm konnte aber keinen von beiden rausholen (einer war gleich wieder weg und der andere hakte sich irgendwo am Grund fest) 

Auf Fetzen dagegen hatten wir insgesamt 3 maßige Dorsche nur 2 Nemos und noch ein paar Wittlinge ...

Allerdings muss ich zugeben wenn ich mal an ner Stelle bin wo man gezielt auf Butt angeln kann denn benutz ich auch am liebsten Wattis denn auf Butt sind die Würmer wirklich unschlagbar . 

Achja Fetzen haben noch nen großen Vorteil Makrelen und Heringe kann man auf Vorrat kaufen (oder fangen) und kann dann auch mal kurzfristig zum Angeln gehn und muss net erst Würmer besorgen   =)


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Fische mit 2 Haken auf der Mundschnur! 

Fange hauptsaechlich Dorsch und Conger damit. Plattfische habe ich bisher noch nicht gefangen.

Hier ist ein Bericht darueber. Man kann sich auch auch vorstellen, wie man mit mehr als 1 Wurm am Haken fischt!


----------



## Der Hornhecht (25. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

also ich finde ja das das ködersuchen, zb plümpern mit dazu gehört. einfach in den laden zu stratzen und 500 würmer zu kaufen käme FÜR MICH nicht in frage. ich versuche auch meinem sohn das nahezubringen: wir gehen morgens los und schauen was wir an verschiedenen ködern finden um abends angeln gehen zu können. das ist teil des spiels, ein respektvoller umgang mit der natur. es ist die frage ob man mit  gehacktem schrot den wald niederkartätscht oder mit der kugel ein wild erlegt.

nicht das sich hier jemand angegriffen fühlt - ist halt meine meinung

der verbrauch von 500 Würmern reicht bei mir - na ich sags jetzt besser nicht.
man muss ja auch nicht mit 6 ruten und paternostern loslegen und dann noch auf jeden haken einen wald von würmern aufziehen.

mehr würmer auf einem haken bringen nach meiner erfahrung auch nicht mehr fische. die krebse haben natürlich mehr - das stimmt. was leider wirklich stimmt ist das  wattw der schlechthin köder ist. habe wirklich schon mit allem möglichen rumexperimentiert und nix alternatives gefunden muschel etc fliegt flux vom haken
wäre dankbar wenn die diskussion in diese richtung ginge: was geht wie alternativ?

Die 500 würmer geschichte muss wirklich jeder mit sich selber ausmachen. finde die argumentation von aaglatze für ihne ok. warum soll er nicht 125 ohren in sein hobby pumpen bevor er es in flüssigbrot in der disse vergeigt??? wer das kritisiert muss bei sich selber anfangen: bist du einer von denen die mit ihrem siebener die 7 von hh nach hl düsen ab aufn kutter um dickdorsch fangen??? wollen wir hier nicht breittreten, oder?

naja und das angeln eine materialschlacht geworden ist kann doch jeder in jedem shop sehen. was n wahnsinn 15m nur  "metall". das es bei wettkämpfen sponsoring gibt wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen. that´s´business. ich sag mal klaus wenn ich am strand stehe und mit 30 würmern genauso viel fange wie ein "shopper" mit mit 200 dann feix ich mir einen. 

 und im übrigen geht es doch wohl auch um eine schöne zeit in der natur und nicht nur darum eimerweise fische in die küche zu schleppen. ansonsten ist die sache mit den würmern dumm - dann gehste lieber mit deiner amex direkt zum fischmann...


----------



## haukep (25. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				Der Hornhecht schrieb:
			
		

> bist du einer von denen die mit ihrem siebener die 7 von hh nach hl düsen ab aufn kutter um dickdorsch fangen???



Also, wenn Du es schaffst, auf der A7 von Hamburg nach Lübeck zu fahren, dann bezahl ich Dir Deine Würmer     :g


----------



## Agalatze (26. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

ich werde zu der ganzen sache einfach garnichts mehr sagen.
muss ja jeder selber wissen ob ihm das langt.

zum glück weiss ich für mich was am besten ist.
ob ich jetzt mehr fische dadurch fange oder nicht, da hat jeder seine eigene these.

also jungs ein dickes petri heil !!!
bei mir gehts morgen wieder los juhu


----------



## haukep (26. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Dann mal "Petri"


----------



## Wulli (26. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde zu der ganzen sache einfach garnichts mehr sagen.
> muss ja jeder selber wissen ob ihm das langt.
> 
> zum glück weiss ich für mich was am besten ist.
> ...


Moin, moin Agalatze! 
Da Du ja nun auch aus Hamburch kommst mache ich Dir ein Angebot:  
Wir treffen und zum Angeln, Du darfst dir die Stelle Aussuchen#6 ! Irgendwo anner Ose! Dann kaufen wir uns jeder unsere Köder und los gehts! Nur so aus Spaß!:q  Das soll auf keinen Fall eine Herausforderung sein oder son Quatsch. #d.Es geht mir nur darum, zu sehen, ob es mit Deiner Methode wirklich besser geht. Ich bin ja lernfähig und nehme neue Anregungen immer gerne auf. |kopfkrat Außerdem kann ich mir das sowieso ganz lustig vorstellen. :q :q :q Vielleicht können wir ja gute Fänge verzeichnen...

Was hältst Du davon?#h 
Gruß

Wulli

Der mit dem HSV schwimmt...


----------



## haukep (27. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

@Wulli: Wenn es erlaubt ist würde ich mich anschließen


----------



## Agalatze (28. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

@ wulli
können wir gerne machen !
wenn ich privat losgehe,dann mache ich sowieso nur ganz ruhiges angeln.
da steht der spaß halt an erster stelle ! im wettkampf wie dieses wochenende
ist das echt nur reiner kampf


----------



## haukep (28. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ wulli
> können wir gerne machen !
> wenn ich privat losgehe,dann mache ich sowieso nur ganz ruhiges angeln.
> da steht der spaß halt an erster stelle ! im wettkampf wie dieses wochenende
> ist das echt nur reiner kampf



Und? Was kam raus?


----------



## Agalatze (28. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

hier:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=40695


----------



## haukep (28. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

Ok, schon gesehen, danke


----------



## Wulli (29. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ wulli
> können wir gerne machen !
> wenn ich privat losgehe,dann mache ich sowieso nur ganz ruhiges angeln.
> da steht der spaß halt an erster stelle ! im wettkampf wie dieses wochenende
> ist das echt nur reiner kampf


Moin, moin

dann lass mal wissen, wann Du das nächste mal losfährst, vielleicht passt es bei mir ja zeitlich auch. Dann können wir mal zusammen Wattbaden machen....
und Hauke kommt natürlich auch mit wenn du nichts dagegen hast!?

Ich sach nur 1:3 H-H-H-HSV!!!!!#6 
Die Bayern :v werden niedergemäht!:r :r :r 

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Agalatze (29. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

nun muss ich erstmal die forelle kapern und danach die woche siehts auch leider schlecht aus. ich melde mich denn wenn ich wieder zeit habe. freue mich schon !!!

ich sach nur HSV !!!!


----------



## haukep (29. November 2004)

*AW: welche köder in der brandung?*

@Aga: Ich bin ügrigens auch dabei auf der Forelle


----------

